# 5.1 Aktiv Soundsystem



## axe van ecks (23. November 2001)

Hi, 

ich hab mir n 5.1 Aktiv Soundsystem gekauft (5 Boxen + 1 Subwoofer) nun stelle ich fest, dass ich dazu eine passende Soundkarte brauche. Also nun meine Frage wieviel kostet mich der Spaß? Welche Soundkarte kann man empfehlen? Muss ich etwas beachten?


----------



## axe van ecks (23. November 2001)

Was ich noch sagen wollte ist, dass die 5 Boxen je 50 W haben und der Subwoofer 200W, weiß nicht ob das wichtig ist.


----------



## mr_d2254 (23. November 2001)

Die SB Audigy is echt gut... aber hauptsächlich für 5.1 systeme keine 4.1 (welches ich hab).


----------



## mr_d2254 (23. November 2001)

schau dir mal des Audigy forum an: http://www.europe.creative.com/jukebox/user/bboard/forum.asp?foru=52 also die haben auch alle (sehr viele problem, wie ich) aber meistens nur mit der Software und ich muss auch sagen die is müll, erstens frisst die RAM wie blöd und nimmt braucht 160MB. Ausserdem funzt die anscheinend kaum mit WinXP und verursacht gerne mal (spontane) Blue-screens. Aber die Karte is echt äusserst gut... Ich hatte davor die SB Live! Value und ich muss schon sagen ich hör da schon ein Unterschied...


----------



## axe van ecks (23. November 2001)

Aha. Danke. Also ich hab WinXP, d.h. dann ich hab dann ne super Karte mit sch*** Software, die höchstwarscheinlich nicht läuft. OK, ähm wieviel kostet so eine denn? Neupreis und Gebrauchtpreis, bitte.
Und wichtig! Nützen ausßer DVD's auch PC-Games bzw. andere Sache wie CD's etc. die verschiedenen Kanäle? Wenn ja welche?

danke im voraus


----------



## mr_d2254 (23. November 2001)

Also es hat so ein "Digital CD audio cable" was zum CD Laufwerk geht, ansonsten hats not ein extra stecker für digitales zeugs und eine art USB port, welches (laut packung) 30mal schneller als USB sein soll, ich bin mir aber nicht sicher obs nur für creative produckte wie die jukebox z.b.

Also insgesammt 5 stecker hinten, ein USB ähnlicher und noch ein extra teil wo man externe musische instromente anschliessen kann, wie n keyboard, e-gitarre, etc.


----------



## axe van ecks (24. November 2001)

Aha. Also nochmal kurz meine Frage: nutzen außer DVD's bzw. Musik-CD's auch noch PC Games die verschiedenen Kanäle?? Und wie beurteilst du im Nachhinein den Kauf deines Soundsystems? Hat sichs rentiert oder wars nur Geldverschwendung??

danke im voraus


----------



## mr_d2254 (24. November 2001)

ich versteh nich grad deine Frage, aber die Audigy hat EAX technology was speziel für PC spiele gemacht wurde. Also es is die absolute Gamer Karte von Creative, aber sie eignet sich auch für Musik, etc.

Also ich hatte davor ne Sound Blaster Live! Value, die von der Qualität 1A war, desswegen ist der Unterschied zwischen meiner Alten und der Audigy nicht sehr gross. Aber ältere sound karten haben eben probleme mit neuen komplexen boxen systemen, wie z.B. die Creative Inspire 5.1 oder so... Aber ich hab grad eben mein ganzen Computer erneuert (zuerst ausser Brenner und Soundkarte). Also hab ich mir gedacht, da ich ja ein grosser Musik fan bin, kauf ich mir halt die neuste Soundkarte, dann is der PC praktisch ganz neu. Bereut hab ichs echt nicht, schliesslich könnt ich noch rund 100DM für die SB Live! Value erwarten und die Audigy is 260DM.

Audigy Alternativen wären den SB Player 1024 und den SB Player 5.1, die werden aber beide nicht mehr hergestellt, desswegen hab ich keine mehr gefunden (ich wollt mir zuerst die 1024'er kaufen). Wenn du mal im Internet forstest nach den Karten, dann findest du wahrscheinlich ein paar... Aber ich bin irgendwie nich so ein aus'm-Internet-Käufer, da fahr ich lieber mal schnell zu Conrad, Saturn oder so...


PS: Die beste Karte bringt nichts ohne gute Lautsprecher, ich hat die ganze Zeit nur billig Boxen bis ich eben jetzt die FPS 1600 bei Saturn im Angebot gesehen hab... Jetzt macht UT, Quake, etc. 10 mal mehr spass


----------



## Thomas Kuse (24. November 2001)

hab das sb live 5.1 system in der bulk version bei http://www.funcomputer.de vor nem monat für 89,- gekauft!
ausserdem hab ich winxp! was mir fehlt is n 5.1 system, aber mal schaun, wann ich mir des leisten kann.


----------



## mr_d2254 (24. November 2001)

also, creative hat ja letztlich deren Inspire 5.1 rausgebracht... es hört sich einigermassen gut an aber die Qualität des Boxengehäuse, etc. is beschissen, also ich stand da bei Saturn vor der (alten) FPS 1600 von Cambridge und der Inspire 5.1 von Creative. Und ich hab mich eben für die 10 mark teureren FPS 1600 entschieden weil eben die boxen nich so zerbrechtlich und aus plastik aussahen und der sound war ein bischen heftiger... ich kann mir nich vorstellen das die extra box irgendwie mehr surround sound bietet... naja es gibt wohl bessere 5.1'er aber ich rate dir ab auf die unendliche werbung von Creative einzugehen.

In der Anleitung der Audigy wird nur beschrieben wie man die Inspire 5.1 anschliesst desswegen hat ich so heftige probleme am anfang... Creative is echt aufdränglich manchmal...


----------



## axe van ecks (24. November 2001)

Ok nochmals danke


----------



## Arne Buchwald (27. November 2001)

Hallo,

ich habe in meinem Rechner eine Creative-Live-Platinum-Soundkarte drin (~~ 500,-DM). Allerdings habe ich "nur" die Cambridge FourPoint-Surroundb FPS 1000. Aber der Klang (+ Bass) ist einfach perfekt! 
Ich frage mich schon die ganze Zeit, wie das abgehen würde, wenn ich "Digitale Boxen" von Cambridge, ebenfalls ca. 500,-DM, dran hätte .... *träum*


----------



## mr_d2254 (27. November 2001)

also ich hab die FPS 1600 und mein freund hat die FPS 2000 digital und ich muss sagen, der Klang ist nicht viel anders...


----------



## cyril (16. Januar 2004)

Ich hab hier mal 'ne frage, gerade zum thema passend:

Ich habe mit letzte Woche ein Creative Inspire P580 Sound System gekauft und dazu noch die Soundkarte Fortissimo III 7.1!
Icha habe nun das Boxensystem angeschlossen, Treiber installiert - doch da tut sich nichts - Die Anlage ist am Strom angeschlossen, besitzt jedoch keinen on/off schlater oder der gleichen.

Was ist denn nun das Problem damit?

Vielen Dank für die (hoffentlich) kommenden Antworten schon mal im Voraus!

cyril


----------

